# Peanut shaped roundabout!



## TeamRienza (Feb 12, 2020)

We all know that France has the most roundabouts in the world, boring, so now they are livening things up with a €720,000 peanut shaped roundabout.






						French drivers welcome new ‘peanut-shaped roundabout’
					

A new “peanut-shaped roundabout” in north-west France is proving popular among motorists, who say it is safer and easier to use than a normal roundabout or crossroads.




					www.connexionfrance.com
				




No consideration for those who have a nut allergy!

Davy


----------



## SimonM (Feb 12, 2020)

I like it.


----------



## colinm (Feb 12, 2020)

Being the boring person I am, I googled dog bone/peanut shaped roundabouts, there's quite a few in US.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 12, 2020)

Peanut roundabout,think there making a monkey of people.


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 12, 2020)

Well I used to use this horrid thing regularly:









						Magic Roundabout (Swindon) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I think the French fell in love with roundabouts because of their nonsensical "priorite a droite" system at junctions.


----------



## mjvw (Feb 12, 2020)

We had a Throughabout in our area, it was so unpopular and caused so much congestion they are now ripping it up, however it looks like Middlesbrough is going to get one. Big mistake and most of cost a fortune.
https://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/n...ching-throughabout-middlesbrough-gaining-one/


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 12, 2020)

WE have a massive one just half mile from my home,every day a smash on it cause the numties dont read the overhead promts and in wrong lanes just cut across 3 lanes.


----------



## mjvw (Feb 12, 2020)

Yep that looks like a nightmarefor accidents.


----------



## Okta (Feb 12, 2020)

Perhaps someone has at last realised that mini roundabouts don’t work. At busy times everyone has to give way to someone else and then when you eventually decide who is going first you can only use it one at a time. Designed to create congestion. This peanut thing shows a bit of imagination, it might even be designed to keep traffic flowing.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 12, 2020)

In Germany you give way to people wanting on,makes sense and slows things down rather than a session at brands hatch.


----------



## mikejay (Feb 13, 2020)

We have bone island


----------



## Asterix (Feb 13, 2020)

Strangest intersection I've seen is a diverging diamond...









						Are Diverging Diamond Interchanges the Future, or is it Already Outdated?
					

Diverging Diamond Interchanges are far safer than traditional stops, but with the better designs available, are governments wasting taxpayer




					drivetribe.com


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 13, 2020)

great idea for controlling the speed of traffic moving around the peanutabout.


----------



## Trotter (Feb 13, 2020)

Anyone remember the magic roundabout in Hemel Hempstead? 
i wikied it. It’s the Plough Roundabout, still there . The cause of many an hour of fun and ribald interchanges.
Also the first meeting of Nik and me. Petrol garage on the hill.


----------



## Okta (Feb 13, 2020)

Trotter said:


> Anyone remember the magic roundabout in Hemel Hempstead?
> i wikied it. It’s the Plough Roundabout, still there . The cause of many an hour of fun and ribald interchanges.
> Also the first meeting of Nik and me. Petrol garage on the hill.


Yes I remember it well. I think this was the first of the “magic roundabouts”. Can anyone come up with an earlier one?


----------



## winks (Feb 13, 2020)

Not too fussed about the shape of the things. I just wish there was a national 20mph limit on them and they weren’t planted up with things like Pampas grass. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 13, 2020)

Okta said:


> Yes I remember it well. I think this was the first of the “magic roundabouts”. Can anyone come up with an earlier one?



Swindon.


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 13, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> Swindon.


Indeed, as I said before, a most horrible thing.

Boing said Zebedee, time for bed.   As voiced by Eric Thompson (Emma's father). So we did at 6PM as I recall.


----------



## mjvw (Feb 13, 2020)

winks said:


> Not too fussed about the shape of the things. I just wish there was a national 20mph limit on them and they weren’t planted up with things like Pampas grass.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H


Someone once told me they put features grasses trees etc on roundabouts to slow people down on approach because if the driver/rider has a good zone of vision across or around the roundabout they are more likely to drive/ride faster into the roundabout not sure if this statement is true but it would make sense?


----------



## colinm (Feb 13, 2020)

mjvw said:


> Someone once told me they put features grasses trees etc on roundabouts to slow people down on approach because if the driver/rider has a good zone of vision across or around the roundabout they are more likely to drive/ride faster into the roundabout not sure if this statement is true but it would make sense?



That was the reasoning a council around here gave on some new roundabouts, after numerous accidents they eventually cleared the srubbery to give clear sightlines.


----------



## barryd (Feb 13, 2020)

mjvw said:


> Yep that looks like a nightmarefor accidents.



How come that one in Darlo cost £12m but the French can do a Peanut for €750000?  What a waste of money that thing was.  Its a flipping nightmare.


----------



## TeamRienza (Feb 13, 2020)

On of the many pleasures of driving in France is how lots of roundabouts have become works of art. I assume the local commune decide on a theme. A lovely surprise when approaching one and a credit to them.

Example,



			decorated french roundabouts - Google Search
		


Davy


----------

